# Name your frogs?



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, do you name your frogs or not?

I do. Only have two right now but if an animal is expected to live more than a year it deserves a name.


----------



## galexie (Jun 29, 2006)

I do name all of my frogs. They are all named "Spot". In the near future however I hope to name some "Spike".


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

I do not name my frogs.

I will assign them numbers when there are multiple animals of one species.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

I absolutely name my frogs...and all other creatures that live in my house. It would just annoy me to have to talk about "you know, that oyapok that's smaller and kinda has a spot on her nose" (her name is Luna) or "the mint that's got a darker throat patch" (his name is Hopocalypse). When they come up in conversation as often as they do in our house, they deserve names. Also, it allows me and my boyfriend some creative outlet (yes, we did once have tadpoles named testicles (rhymes with hercules) and fallopia....)

Jess


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

a name is easyer to say than dendrobates auratus ancon hill color morph 18. My frogs name is vinnie, i was going for a mob theme, i had a turtle named fat tony.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I didn`t, my 5 year old son did! Scooby and Shaggy my 2 male Leucs.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I never used to. But recently, my girlfriend wanted to start naming them. Don't have all of them named yet.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

I named my male Duke and my female Carolina. Needless to say I'm an avid fan of the rivalry.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

My New River tinc's name is Okyrah (O-ky-rah)
My imitators are named: Anoroch (An-or-rock), Henava (Hen-Ah-Vah), Goliah (Go-ly-ah) and Xenakai (Ze-Na-Ky)


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok Here we go:

Male Azureus: Tiny- he's smaller than the others
Female Azureus 1: Fatty McGee- after Adam Sandlers CD character
Female Azureus 2: P.A.T.- psychodellic acid trip because of the pattern

Male Cobalt: Artimus Clyde Frog- On one episode of SouthPark Eric Cartman is playing wild wild west with his stuffed animal clyde frog and calls him the above name. I thought it was funny

Female Cobalt: Big Mamma aka Aunt Jemima- she absolutely is the largest frog I have

Male Mantella Bestelio: Nelson Mantella- named after the great Nelson Mandella

I also have two green trivs that I barely ever see, ones name was john travolta trivittauts but that got pretty lame so I've been thinking of a new one. The other Triv never really had one. Oh well, time to brainstorm I guess.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I have named 1 out of the 40 various frogs I keep.
I named a large male imitator "Don Juan"
Need I explain?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, of course they have to have names. These little guys are such a huge part of my life it would be so sad to be nameless.

Auratus 1: Forest
Auratus 2: eightball
Leuc 1: peter
Leuc 2: lois
Leuc 3: special agent cooper ( twin peaks)
Leuc 4: Annie (twin peaks)
Tinc 1: general sherman
Tinc 2: ceaser
Tinc 3: Marvin
Tinc 4: TINY


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

Of course. The 2 green & black Auratus (unknown sex yet) are Sonny & Cher. The black on Sonny's head conects with the black on his body, which my husband says is his racing stripe since Sonny hit the tree :lol: . Cher's black is seperated by green. The two Azureus are Cheech & Chong, you get why.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

When I first started out I refused to name them. My girlfriend started naming them because she didn't like talking about scientific names. I started to realize it was much easier to keep track of things by naming them. I still have my girlfriend name them though.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Well now that everyone is sharing ALL their frogs names, I suppose it won't be so lame if I share all of mine...
We have 4 auratus, only two have names, Treo (he's got 3 black spots on his back) and Uno (one black spot)
2 juvie oyapoks, Luna & Steven
2 juvie green sips: Guacamole aka Guaca and Avacado aka Avi
1 Adult male green sip, Wasabi
2 powder blues, Thunder & Cumulus-Nimbus
2 cobalts: Lemonjello & Orangello
1 Orange Galac: Poppa Chubby cuz she's a FATTY
1 Red Galac: Starbuck (something related to Battlestar Galactica, I dunno...I don't watch the show and I didn't name her...)
4 Mints: Beluga, the fatty female; Hopocalypse, he's hoppy, like the beer; Neil Armstrong and Two-na (short for Luna 2, since we already have a Luna)
the pair of vents don't have names, but their tads are known as "swimmy tad" "baby tad" "tiny tad" etc...
All the tads were getting names when they hatched, but we've had too many failing to thrive, SLS, etc, so i've been told I can't name frogs until they have all 4 legs (RIP testicles (like hercules), fallopia, tinkerbell & whack-nubbins)

See pics here: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23838


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My girlfriend has named some of my frogs and tads. Every tad and froglet we morph is named George. My Dwarf Cobalt pair are named Momma Frog and Poppa Frog. She's named my Azureus, but I don't remember them. Aside from those, they're all reffered to by sex and species/population.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

As long as they live an extended amount of time in the house with me, yes. Eventually, I'll just have to ID everybody with some number code if I ever get to have the collection as big as some froggers here. Not for a while. 

I think that its good to "ID" frogs someway or another. I wish I had time to make detailed sketches of my animals and measure their weight and everything. Many researchers do this, typically though with larger animals.

Tincs: Austin (m), Mark (m), Jean (f)

Bombina: Roger (m), Chris (m)

M. betsileo: Penny (f), Flash (m), Autumn (f)

Tricolor: Anthony(m), Clarence(m), Trinity (the II, f), Penelope (f)


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

nope dont name them :shock: 
i didnt realise so many people did though


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

No cutesy names for any of my frogs. Never really considered them to be "companion" animals like my dogs (Honey and Heidi), or bearded dragons (Mambo, Fritz, Lucey). I am relatively new to the PDF hobby and all 16 of my frogs are still sub-adults segregated by species into grow-out tanks. 
I literrally spend hours each day in my frog room watching them. They are such fascinating animals. I relunctantly admit that I do talk to them. I suppose that as they each mature and develop some discernible personality I may eventually name them.

George


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

My two frogs names are Hunter and Mitch. Named after Hunter Thompson and Mitch Hedberg - two talented unique men who I admired and both took their lives in 2005, just before I got my frogs. I got a theory going now that pets named after dead people dont die prematurely.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

at first, i thought i was the only one that named frogs.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

It is easier to name them instead of saying "the big female, that spotty one, etc." All of my reptiles have names, but with frogs, I wait until they can be sexed to before doing so.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm a big sci fi geek and mine are all named after tv sci fi ensambles. The vivariums are named after ships and stations:

Battlestar Gallactica houses my two firebellies, Adama and Ty;

Deep Space Nine houses my imitators - Cisco, Martak, Kira and Odo;

Babylon Five houses my iquitos - G'Kar and Londo.

Then there is the exception! Ivan's Terrible Terrarium houses my favorite frog, Ivan the Terabilis.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine don't have official names...but... :wink: 

Auratus: Skinny (female, shes not actually skinny, shes just small), Fatty (female), and the male has no name (well actually it could be 'The Male' I guess)
Tincs: Thicky and Thinny (on account of their patterns, one has a thick line, the other a thin one)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Samuel and Samantha for my bastimentos.
Pive, Che Pive, and Pebeta for my Melanophryniscus stelzneri trio (Pive in my avatar). 
Gollum for my Mole Salamander
Be-bop-alula for my rough skinned newt.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

My leucs are Drowt, Mita, Perl, and Lefty.

Haven't named the imis yet... it's more like, "Hey, there's one!"


----------



## Wakez916 (Jan 10, 2007)

I named my Sip...Wyclef and I named my Auratus... Lito (Lito Sheppard Cornerback for the Eagles who missed some playoff games) I got some other animals too, the whole crew is...
Wyclef, Lito, Lemonjello, Mauricio, Lennox, Roscoe and Bengal


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If I ever get a 2.1 Imitator trio, I'll name them Spy vs Spy vs Spy.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, my first tiger salamander was named Eugoogley (see film Zoolander) and is known as googles. My other three tigers are named Tilly Tom and Tiny (see british childrens TV show Tots TV) After that, i got eleven marbled newts, eleven assorted bombina, two whites treefrogs (both called Budha) four epipedobates hahneli and three dendrobates leucomelas-so I kind of got tired of thinking up names!
Since its only me who is interetsed in them, they dont need names, justa mental picture  However, one of my flatmates wnats to name the leucs "dot spec and bandy" and the hahneli "stripeys one through four".


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have not named my frogs yet... and the only reason for that is because my gf will name them when she comes back for college for a small break, I don't know why but girls love to name animals. (I don't mind though, now I don't have to think about what to name them)

Curtis


----------



## rickmcdole (Oct 1, 2006)

*Naming frogs*

1.1.0 Cobalt tincs: Bonnie and Clyde

0.0.2 Auratus: "The Ghost and the Darkness" - because like the lions, we know they're around, but damned if you see much of them.

A Coqui named "Pigpen" - if you've seen a coqui, you'll get it. 

Yet unnamed:
a suspected pair of D. imitators
0.0.3 D. imitator itermedius
a female Azureus


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

shannnak said:


> I'm a big sci fi geek and mine are all named after tv sci fi ensambles. The vivariums are named after ships and stations:
> 
> Battlestar Gallactica houses my two firebellies, Adama and Ty;


I have a vent named Adama.  He's such a handsome frog.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

How did I miss this thread! Of course, all of our frogs have names. And they have little name plates on each viv made of acrylic and letter stickers. 

Cobalts: Geronimo and Cleopatra aka Mo and Cleo
first cobalt froglet we are keeping: Hercules aka Herky
Leucs: Goliath, Mr.(or Mrs.) T, Kino, and [two females coming tomorrow]
Super Blues: CY, Luna, Trey, and Popcorn
Mancreeks: Daphne and Darwin
Imitators: Romeo and Juliet
Intermedius: Bonnie and Clyde
[three Santa Isabels coming tomorrow]-?????
We have a few random froglets that we name(Orangy, the lost boys), but there is no way i could come up with names for all of them. They all have a letter and a number assigned to them so I can keep track of them.

I love naming the frogs. Can't wait to get the frogs tomorrow and start thinking of names.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I just named my azureus possible female Tinuviel, or Nightengail.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

We usually only name frogs with noticable patterns or ones that have been aquired or survived unusual circumstances. For example, we had a luec with a 'foot' pattern on it's back. Her name was littlefoot. Out of all the frogs we have - I bet less than 20 have been named.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

I've named my anthonyis A, B, C, D, E and F so I can keep track of them more easily and I plan to assign similar alphabets to their offspring to come (maybe start over from A again or something). All of my vittatus froggies look just about the same, so there's no point in naming them (well, there is one that seems to be a bit dwarfed, so I could name that one, now I call it "se pieni otus" which means "that small creature").


----------



## scrletbegonis (Dec 8, 2009)

well i only have one little dart named Novy after the guy i got him from. but i usually call him froggie and my toads are toadie although there is one bb toad that hangs out in a hole 2/3 up from the tank floor his name is king


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I have too many frogs to name now, but my azureus pair is Papa Smurf and Smurfette. They breed weekly so that's kind of sick if you think about it haha. My fiance named them when I got them. They were my first dart frogs when getting back into the hobby after years away from owning frogs. I know azureus is common now but I love my pair. There was a time that they were expensive and I couldn't afford them so I wanted a pair right when I got back into the hobby to finally own them.


----------



## Sabotage (Jun 1, 2010)

The four most recent frogs I purchased are The Reservoir Frogs: Mr. Pink, Mr. Orange, Mr. White, and Mr. Blonde


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Hilarious! Great film too..

My son is due in 3 weeks and we're naming him Quinton


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a few have been named.
Big Mama
OG
Little bit 
Spot 
Puppy
Big Nasty
S**t Bird
Pappa and Mama Saun
Godzilla
And Valentine (Azureus with a heart shaped spot morphed out on 2/13)


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

As of now, my frogs have no names...much to the dismay of my girlfriend who thinks they need names, yet refuses to name them herself!


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

My male adult Cobalt is Big Poppa and my two new Cobalt froglets are Hip and Hop for now (original I know...). I'm sure their names will change when the get older. Hopefully if one's a female, and I get a pair, I'll give them a better "pair" name.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have only named my oldest pair of frogs my powder blues the male is eleven and the femal about 4 their names are Pete and Barbara ( because you can say these names in a funny way with an English accent hahhaa)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Orange Frog (El Dorado)
Other Little Orange Frog (El Dorado)
Little Boy (Tinc)
Little Girl (Tinc)
One Eye (Leuc)
Two Eye (Leuc)
Scatch Head (Leuc)
Little Blue Frog (Auratus)
Little Green Frog (Auratus)
Little One (Auratus)
Other Little One (Auratus)
Little Baby (Red Amazonicus)
Other Little Baby (Red Amazonicus)


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

My daughter in law named my female RETF - Fred probably should change it to Freda tho. The rest are unnamed.


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

I voted yes, but only the first 2 darts I got are named because, well, they were my first. However I dont ever use the names, I just say the female and the little one, haha.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I already have my tanks near set-up for both Whitney Houston and Bobby Brown!!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't really name frogs but why not? I got my little frogs(childeren) 2 months ago so I might call them something, right? 

So I have one that has an oval and a dot and one that has a band over the eyes. I was thinking spot and I am not suure for the other.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Leuc - Bruce
Leuc - Dingleberry 
Azuereus - Blue Bruce 
The rest of the frogs - Greg


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Leuc - Bruce
> Leuc - Dingleberry
> Azuereus - Blue Bruce
> The rest of the frogs - Greg


LOL. gotta love em


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i have 1 azureus and i believe him to be male so i named him woody... i'll take pictures of him once he's about a year old and post them here to confirm his sex. his picture is on my avatar.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Pappa-Saun said:


> Just a few have been named.
> 
> S**t Bird


Haha! Would Shit Bird happen to be named after Bubbles' cat on trailerpark boys?


----------



## WTFJayJay (Jan 28, 2011)

My first pair of Surinam Cobalts I just got ive named Bonnie and Clyde. Due to there little blue "handcuffs"


----------



## frugs (Oct 27, 2007)

We name them all to by characteristic spots or features Eg yboy y on his head we cant help it just happens.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

All my Auratus think their name is the sound of my finger tapping on the side of a fruit fly cup.


----------

